# Feather plucking / hurting self



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys ..
my female budgie.. I don't know what to do with her anymore .....
it seems like her injury started to heal very well - new fethers .. all looking good
then suddenly she dicedes to rip that all off and pools of blood cover all the cage , walls and everything around (((((((
been to the vet milion times, he tried to put her a cone but she finds other ways to hurt herself - if not the beak then the nails...
she has a huge bald area around her chest + under wing but with small pin feathers that grows..
who knows when will she have such a crazy attack on herself again (((
i'm going to the vet AGAIN today.. maybe he will put anoter type of tube around her neck which worked a few months ago...
but I started googling mayve there is SOMETHING that can help and I don't know guys
some supplemnt for feather growth or something? I found this :
Avitech Featheriffic Supplement,? I don't know
my budgie looks exactly like this :
http://www.birds-online.de/gesundheit/gesgefieder/fotos/d_danny_c_0012.jpg
(( please help me...I don't want ther to kill herself (


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

I have no experience with budgies yet so I can't give any advice but I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry this has happened to your girl and I really hope you'll get some advice and help. I can imagine how terrible you must feel but there must be a something that can be done and I hope you'll get there! She's a lucky girl to have you who cares for her 

Zane


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

zaniitee said:


> I have no experience with budgies yet so I can't give any advice but I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry this has happened to your girl and I really hope you'll get some advice and help. I can imagine how terrible you must feel but there must be a something that can be done and I hope you'll get there! She's a lucky girl to have you who cares for her
> 
> Zane


Thank you :Love birds:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Karina,

I'm _so sorry_ that your darling girl continues to suffer these problems. It seems that no longer is it an actual injury that is making her hurt herself, it seems to be a serious psychological problem. I would ask the vet if there are any supplements or medicines that are geared towards being perhaps an avian antidepressant, which may help her.

Other than that, it seems she has a perfect diet, and is very well cared for. She just seems to have developed a psychological issue with regards to her feathers.

I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help. I sincerely hope you're able to find something that helps her :hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Karina, I'm very sorry that your budgie girl's feather plucking issue has turned more severe. 
You could try the Featheriffic supplement in conjunction with AviCalm.
AviCalm is more directed for feather plucking, this is good to alleviate stress and to hopefully stop your girl from the obsessive feather plucking/mutilation behaviour. 
The supplement you mentioned is for stimulating the growth of new feathers. Depending on your budgie's condition, she may have done harm on specific parts of her body where the feather growth may no longer be possible (especially the areas with injury/scabs and delicate scar tissue).

While medication can help your budgie, the necessary "therapy" work needs to be done with your girl in order to have the best long-term results. 
And this is done by spending time with her, keeping your budgie occupied and focused on other tasks which will make her forget about the plucking. 
By having a close bond with your budgie and truly work in being in tune with her, there are good chances of your budgie being in the continued healing path. This will likely be an ongoing work and effort you will have to do in order to keep your budgie girls feather plucking/mutilation under control.
My heart goes out to you, while I don't have a feather plucker, I also have special needs pet birds who need ongoing daily care and attention. :hug:

I'm wishing all the best to you and your budgie girl and I hope her condition improves with time.


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Karina,
> 
> I'm _so sorry_ that your darling girl continues to suffer these problems. It seems that no longer is it an actual injury that is making her hurt herself, it seems to be a serious psychological problem. I would ask the vet if there are any supplements or medicines that are geared towards being perhaps an avian antidepressant, which may help her.
> 
> ...


Thank you:Love birds:. now she is with the tube around her neck... can't reach the area for now but she's going crazy.. 
oh btw the bird in your picture looks like her hehe



aluz said:


> Hi Karina, I'm very sorry that your budgie girl's feather plucking issue has turned more severe.
> You could try the Featheriffic supplement in conjunction with AviCalm.
> AviCalm is more directed for feather plucking, this is good to alleviate stress and to hopefully stop your girl from the obsessive feather plucking/mutilation behaviour.
> The supplement you mentioned is for stimulating the growth of new feathers. Depending on your budgie's condition, she may have done harm on specific parts of her body where the feather growth may no longer be possible (especially the areas with injury/scabs and delicate scar tissue).
> ...


thank you :Love birds: I wil check the second supplemt.. sounds good..
I spend time with both of them as much as I can <3 the boy is just more playful and enjoys the toys and sings.. and she's a bit of a tough budgie and likes to destroy stuff - My fingers ... and her feathers  
ill do anything for them <3
thanks again.. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Athough I realize there is no real "substantive" evidence this will help, you might want to consider trying an aloe detoxification with your little girl.

Sometimes an internal "itching" can occur when there are too many toxins in the body. A buildup of excess toxins and the resultant itching may possibly be what is causing her to self-mutilate.

Trying the detox wouldn't hurt her in any way even if it turns out that toxin build-up is not the cause of her problem.

Aloe Detox by Carolyn Swicegood

I would also recommend adding knotgrass to your budgies' diet.
The herb "Knotgrass" is a plant related to buckwheat and dock.

This plant is also called prostrate knotweed, birdweed, pigweed and lowgrass. Latin name: Polygonum Avicular

Polygonum Avicular (Knotgrass)

You can allow the budgies to eat as much of the knotgrass as they want as they cannot "overdose" on it.
*


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Athough I realize there is no real "substantive" evidence this will help, you might want to consider trying an aloe detoxification with your little girl.
> 
> Sometimes an internal "itching" can occur when there are too many toxins in the body. A buildup of excess toxins and the resultant itching may possibly be what is causing her to self-mutilate.
> 
> ...


Thank you ! will check those stuff out for sure  !
How to use the aloe vera juice?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


karkarkar said:



Thank you ! will check those stuff out for sure  !
How to use the aloe vera juice? 

Click to expand...

The information on how to use the aloe vera juice for the detox is outlined in Carolyn's article.  
Let me know if you have other questions.*


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> The information on how to use the aloe vera juice for the detox is outlined in Carolyn's article.
> Let me know if you have other questions.*


okay 
and if I have another budgie can he also drink this or eat the supplements since he is in the same cage? though he is healthy?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


karkarkar said:



okay 
and if I have another budgie can he also drink this or eat the supplements since he is in the same cage? though he is healthy? 

Click to expand...

There is absolutely no problem with a healthy budgie drinking the detox and eating the knotgrass.*


----------



## Aleron (Dec 16, 2014)

So sorry she is hurting herself like that 
I have a friend who has pluckers and they started to get much better when she introduced more C vitamin in form of oranges daily. It should be organic oranges of course to avoid pesticedes. Also mango and kale is higher in C vit then oranges, you can try those too.

In the book "Holistic care for birds" they recommend st john wort and valerian root to pluckers. In liquid form or maybe as herbs brewed to tea. Liqued form of st johns worth you can find at iherb. It should be alcohol free. I find some brands but the alcohol free ones are not organic but hopefully they are pesticides free.

Herb Pharm, St. John's Wort, Alcohol-Free, 1 fl oz (29.6 ml) - iHerb.com


----------

